# Someone with a horse business wants to rent my barn. Lots of questions!



## Horsef

Not sure about the rest, but take the increase in the cost of utilities in account. They may go up drastically and you need to find a way to charge for it.


----------



## Acadianartist

Indeed, the cost of electricity and water will increase. If you don't already have a separate meter for the barn, I would have one installed, and state in the contract that utilities are extra. A separate bill will come in for the barn, and it will be the responsibility of the person renting the barn to pay it. My neighbors have separate utility bills for the barn and house, and it's actually very useful even though they don't rent it out, because they can determine what is causing the bill to be higher certain times of year (heated water buckets, mostly). Is the riding arena heated? That can get expensive very quickly. 

5 acres for 7 horses is not a lot. You say she would use half that, so 2.5 acres for 7 horses. You'll need to discuss manure removal. A small property like this will soon be a mud/manure hole without some aggressive manure management since the recommended space is 1 acre per horse at the bare minimum. It is possible to manage without that much, but it requires very aggressive management. You may want to request that she has the manure removed from the property on a regular basis. Be prepared to deal with flies. And smell. Though you can minimize it with proper care, but it will be a fact of life for you and your family on such a small property. 

Is there room for parking? If she runs a therapy barn, she will need to provide space for clients. You probably don't want a bunch of extra cars in your driveway, so hopefully there is a separate driveway for the barn. Does she have a horse trailer, and if so, will she be parking it on the property? Where will the hay be stored? 

You'll want to speak to your insurance agent about liability. I'm in Canada and the laws are different so check with your insurance agent to make sure that her business insurance covers everything. That might include a horse getting out of an enclosure, running out into the road and causing an accident, a client getting hurt in the barn, a barn fire, etc. It might be wise to meet with your insurance agent together, so you can go over all this with this lady. Ask your insurance agent whether you need insurance separate from hers. Is there a scenario where you would be considered responsible? For example, if a horse gets hurt because of inadequate facilities (ie, he bashes his head on a low ceiling), can she sue you? If her horses are killed in a barn fire because of faulty wiring, will she be seeking compensation from you? Envision the worst case scenarios, talk it over with your insurance agent, and cover your butt. 

And yes, this would become income for you, though you may be able to claim your mortgage costs against it to minimize what what is considered profit. 

You'll also want to figure out who is responsible for maintenance. If a fence gets broken, who fixes it? If she decides to upgrade the property (ie, improve or add fencing, add the stall doors you mentioned are non-existent, add sand to the indoor arena), are you willing to either split the cost, take it off that month's rent, or is it entirely her responsibility? If she does a good job maintaining and upgrade the facilities, it might work in your favor down the road if you want to have animals yourself. I don't know how much snow you get there, but who will do snow removal around the barn if necessary? She will need to get in every day, even in the middle of a three-day blizzard. The horses need to eat regardless of weather. Who will mow the grass in areas where the horses don't graze? 

I think the last thing I would consider is how reliable this lady is. Someone will have to be at the barn every day, several times a day, from early in the morning, to last thing before bed looking after those horses. They require a huge amount of care (I only have two, and I'm at the barn 5 times a day). Does she have a back up plan in case she is sick? I know it's not your responsibility, but you don't want cases of neglect in your back yard. Maybe she has students/clients who help out. 

Consider the fact that there will be people coming and going all day, every day. There is no day off with horses, so she will be in your backyard (and possibly other people) on Sundays, on storm days, at Christmas. That would drive me nuts because I like my privacy, but maybe it's worth it for you.


----------



## horselovinguy

This is far from being a simple break-down of boarding a private persons horses when you mention riding lessons, then handicapped/disabled in a few sentences...
I happen to volunteer with Special Olympics Equestrian Sports in my state of Florida...
Here is what came to my mind in seconds...

Ummm...bathroom facilities? :think:
Simple necessity of life, however...
Handicapped riders bring new meaning to the word bathroom and what is needed and _must_ be provided by ADA law.
If those facilities are not "in the barn" then they need to be in the house *and* the house accessible anytime the barn is open for use.
Now for me....*I just would not.*
The quiet peace you have just went out the door with a barn full of someone else horses, plus running a business of riding lessons out of it. 
Add handicapped lessons and you just added a large contingent of vehicle traffic and people on your property... _
Are you aware some "disabled" riders can require a handler and 2 side-walkers for *each* horse used at a time? 
A specialized ramp/mounting block that is large, unsightly... 
This is your backyard you will look out at every single day. 
You could have as many as 12 adults *besides* the riders, family members and such on your property at one time if she uses 4 horses in a lesson...
_ Do you have correct zoning laws in place for a business run from your property?
Forget the insurance the renter should, notice I said should, be carrying...
You need, *must* be adequately insured as well since it is still on your land and you are at risk for lawsuit anyone stepping on your land!
Do you have adequate paved parking for a disabled person to safely move around?
Yes, things like electric and water just went up....so did garbage and removal of manure.
7 horses on 2.5 acres is about 5 horses to many to not have a serious manure management plan in place.
You will have dirt and no grass with daily turnout of more than a hour or two with that many animals on such small acreage..

Your questions and concerns are area specific and only a lawyer familiar with your state, county and towns zoning laws should be advising you of legalities.
Make sure that the lawyer you consult is also very familiar with ADA laws and their application to riding programs and properties where the animals are kept and services provided so nothing is left out of a contract.
I would be demanding a paid in full copy of insurance premium for this person..._*for a year*_. The length of time you contract with this person to "lease" your facility and land use to is what needs proof of insurance paid.
It is far to easy to pay a insurance binder then not pay the bill as comes due and you not know the difference till Sally or Sam slip or fall and you see legal paperwork of a lawsuit...
What profit then when you now could be fighting to keep your dream home. 

I understand this person wanting to move business closer to her home...
But her clientele is where that barn is...
I would be going to see where she currently is, speak to the barn manager/owner about her payment on time status.
Is she a good boarder cause that is what she is? What she will also be at your home...a boarder.
Does she maintain her horses medical and farrier needs on schedule?
Is she clean, neat, are her horses nice animals, does she have many issues with injury of horse or rider? 
Is she a good-riddance liability/hindrance to the current facility or will they be sad to see her leave??? 
I would absolutely go watch her teach, listen to her and watch her interaction with others..
Is she pleasant to have around...she will be in your yard and you will be hearing her give lessons... Can you stand to listen to her and how she speaks to her students and what her voice sounds like hours a day, every day? :|
Those are also things you need to think about...
Also add that when people come for lessons they seldom come alone so other siblings will be in attendance and that means boredom and exploring...here goes your sanctuary space of peace and tranquility. :|
Are you OK with kids running, playing, exploring all over your property cause it is going to happen.
This is a very complex idea you consider...be very well prepared, law smart to pros and cons and legality for you.
:runninghorse2:....
_jmo..._


----------



## csimkunas6

As a barn manager that lives on the boarding farm property, it can be utterly exhausting having people around your house day in and day out. Overall, sure its not bad but there are of course days Id rather not see so and so, but it is my job and sadly dont get a day off currently. 

Personally if it was me, Id pass on the opportunity, we have had some great boarders/people we have met due to the business, but we have met some downright awful people as well. For instance, had a boarder accidentally side swipe another boarder's car the other day, the boarder with the damaged car believes she should now get free board due to the car's damage. The boarder that damaged the other car was more than willing to pay for the damage and have insurance involved....long story.

But anyways, just keep in mind your future plans and if your willing to risk damage to your property, having to fix it, or who is responsible. I would literally have every single thing written up in a contract and have lawyers involved to make sure everything is covered, even with that, things can turn bad. Best of luck!


----------

